# Game #65: Cavs @ Mavs (3/14/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 65*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(36 -28) @* *Dallas Mavericks** (49-14)*

_*Tuesday, March 14, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:30pm PT, 8:30pm ET
*TV:* *NBATV*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *American Airlines Center*, Dallas, Texas

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DALLAS MAVERICKS’ BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland has to control the tempo of this game or they won’t have a chance to win. Even if a few easy baskets come early from getting out, don’t get into a shooting contest with the Mavericks. 

*•* The shooters are going to have to make their shots. The bombers have to stretch the court or the Mavericks’ defense is going to smoother Cleveland’s offense.

*DALLAS MAVERICKS’ NOTES*

*•* Dirk is a nightmare match up for Cleveland. Whether Dirk isolates one-on-one or comes off pick-and-rolls, the Cavs are at his mercy.

*•* Use the team’s depth to keep throwing bodies at LeBron and try to wear the Cavs down. Plus the Mavericks should have a decided edge in bench scoring.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland lost a tough game against the Heat and turns around to face another elite team in the Mavericks. The Cavs need to beat a great team on the road for their confidence’s sake. Plus the team should try to lower their magic number before the last few weeks of the season. Refer to previous seasons to see why that’s important.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Do the Mavs ever lose at home? This game will be really tough.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Loss.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/14/2006 | Signings not as popular*












> *Signings not as popular*
> *Once-celebrated moves overshadowed by lack of productivity, injury*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/14/2006 | Signings not as popular*

Dallas missing; Devin Harris, Keith Van Horn and possibly - Adrian Griffin and Josh Howard


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/14/2006 | Signings not as popular*



Mavs Maniac said:


> Dallas missing; Devin Harris, Keith Van Horn and possibly - Adrian Griffin and Josh Howard


Haha. All of those guys would start or be the first guy off the bench for the Cavs. Insane.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/14/2006 | Signings not as popular*



futuristxen said:


> Haha. All of those guys would start or be the first guy off the bench for the Cavs. Insane.


 Lol true. I would have Lebron guard Dirk: he's the only with the size and athleticism to give Dirk some trouble. Then AV should be on him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/14/2006 | Signings not as popular*



Mavs Maniac said:


> Dallas missing; Devin Harris, Keith Van Horn and possibly - Adrian Griffin and Josh Howard


Could you tell me what your starting line up will look like then? Thanks.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Barkley on James' game*



> _The Cavs’ LeBron James has “got to have an imprint on the game in the last minute,” according to TNT analyst Charles Barkley._
> 
> *CAVALIERS*
> *Barkley on James' game*
> ...


Needless to say, I disagree with Barkley because he's making general comments that don't really apply to James. The criticism against LeBron was not about failing to contribute, people were splitting hairs about scoring in the final minute or whatever. But as to getting rebounds, assists, steals, blocks or whatever, James was always doing that (contributing in some way even if it wasn't baskets). Then the comment about scoring a few points in the second half seemed inaccurate as well. LeBron has had a good deal of double-digit scoring in 3rd quarters, meaning even if he didn't score 1 point in the final quarter, he's still in double-figures for the second half. Maybe Charles should have made these comments earlier in the season but now the timing leaves something to be desired.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Barkley on James' game*

"you Can Book This One To The Mavericks"


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

Cleveland had a decent quarter to start things off, holding onto a three point lead (22-19).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

Cleveland leads by 19 points at halftime (53-35). Dirk started slow but started to find his stroke in the second quarter. We'll have to keep an eye on that because I feel he was simply missing shots. It wasn't anything that Cleveland was doing to cause that. The Mavericks flashed a zone a few times but Cleveland took it in stride. I predict the Mavs may press, use more zones and force Cleveland to think fast and react. At this pace, Cleveland is able to walk the ball up the court, set up their offense and flow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

On the road we are very susceptible to big run. Hopefully we won't blow another game where we for the most outplay a opponent like the alst game against the Heat


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

Just like that, Dallas is back in it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

Jeez our offense just died in the 3rd: Eric Snow's liability on O again apparent.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

The game is tied 61-61 at the end of the third quarter. Cleveland only scored 8 points in the quarter. That was probably the worst quarter I've ever had to endure. Painful.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

Wow, what happened to Cleveland?

How are Rawle Marshall and Josh Powell playing?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

Rawie has hit a couple of shots (2/3) and looks decent out there. Powell has grabbed a couple of boards. Of the 2 of them, I think Marshall looks better.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

Thanks, from looking at the boxscore Cleveland seems to be in a funk. 36-12 Dallas run, since halftime.

Dirk Nowitzki really has come alive, he now has 24/10/4/1


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. Thunderous dunk. Sucks playing from behind in the fourth. Especially when you're a team that doesn't get stops.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Dallas Mavericks Preview (click on picture)*

Dirk is roughly taking the same shots he was taking earlier in the game. But now they're dropping. He's thrown fakes, had defenders jump and freed himself. Then he's drained open looks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TAKE CARE OF THE BASKETBALL!!

This team has no sense of time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You've got to execute. And the Cavs just make too many boneheaded plays in the final parts of games. They should be up four. But they aren't executing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with 2 drives in a row. The Cavs are down 3 points with 20.4 seconds remaining. If the early steal isn't there, all we can do is foul.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So are these clutch baskets or not by Lebron? They may not result in a win. I'm always confused as to what counts as clutch and what doesn't.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron misses, gets his own rebound and scores on the putback. Cleveland trails by 2 points with 15.2 seconds remaining. They have to foul and hope Dallas splits at the line.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

I would say they are clutch baskets imo


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Dallas makes both; Cleveland trails by 4 with 14.4 remaining.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> So are these clutch baskets or not by Lebron? They may not result in a win. I'm always confused as to what counts as clutch and what doesn't.


Haters make sure of its ambiguity to make them always justify why LeBron sucks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

God Z. How do you miss those?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So was that miss a choke job by Lebron? I'm always confused as to what is choking and what is clutch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

The guys fought hard but didn't have enough time.

*Dallas 91, Cleveland 87*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> God Z. How do you miss those?


I am not able to get NBATV for some reason. did he really miss that many or is yahoo screwed up. 

Damon Jones for three I guess.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What was the story of the game? It seems dallas put the clamps down on defense in the third.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I am not able to get NBATV for some reason. did he really miss that many or is yahoo screwed up.
> 
> Damon Jones for three I guess.


Yeah he had like 3 tip ins that rolled off the rim. His hand was right next to the rim. It defied explanation. Plus he was open for the first two.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> What was the story of the game? It seems dallas put the clamps down on defense in the third.


Third quarter and then execution down the stretch. The Cavs made several key turnovers when they could have gotten the lead in the fourth.

One team has been to the playoffs, one hasn't. It showed.


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*



remy23 said:


> The guys fought hard but didn't have enough time.
> 
> *Dallas 91, Cleveland 87*


Or just WAAAAY too much of it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Lebron had a nice dunk and a low post move in the last 2 minutes. Clutch? Sure.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

That was one of the most pathetic efforts I've seen in a long time. That 3rd quarter by the Cavaliers was worse than a Junior High school team. The players, the coach.. everyone looked like an idiot out there. Mike Brown had better find an answer. This is like every game Cleveland has played since the all-star break. They stop playing in the second half. Dallas had every reason to drop a game tonight. But the Cavaliers had NO clue what to do offensively in the entire 2nd half. They gave the ball to Lebron and then the other four players would lay down on the floor and curl up into the fetal position and close their eyes crying "Please Lebron, Please don't throw the ball back to me!" "You take the shot! " "You play the entire Mavericks team by yourself..Please!"

PATHETIC !


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

LOYALTY said:


> That was one of the most pathetic efforts I've seen in a long time. That 3rd quarter by the Cavaliers was worse than a Junior High school team. The players, the coach.. everyone looked like an idiot out there. Mike Brown had better find an answer. This is like every game Cleveland has played since the all-star break. They stop playing in the second half. Dallas had every reason to drop a game tonight. But the Cavaliers had NO clue what to do offensively in the entire 2nd half. They gave the ball to Lebron and then the other four players would lay down on the floor and curl up into the fetal position and close their eyes crying "Please Lebron, Please don't throw the ball back to me!" "You take the shot! " "You play the entire Mavericks team by yourself..Please!"
> 
> PATHETIC !


gooooshhhh!!!!

I just hope i get to see LBJ finally make the playoffs. would love to see that


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Cavs will make the Playoffs this year!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin it's Lebron and bunch of crap with a little Z thrown in there

WE NEED SOME REAL PG's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game was a mirror image of what we will see the rest of the way.

Lebron was dominating the game and then Avery Johnson made the adjustment and took him out of the offense with traps and even triple teams during the 3rd quarter. I think we had something like 8pts in the qtr and all of them were Lebron. 

Teams can swarm him knowing that Snow, Marshall, etc. won't make them pay consistently. 

We're just too reliant on James for offense. If he plays point teams trap him out at halfcourt. Snow's man is basically shadowing LBJ all over the court. 

Frustrating to watch because we had the same issues last season. 

Brown has to make some kind of adjustment, or incorporate more movement into the offense and less isolation play.


----------

